# My new idea



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have started or I should say I am going to start a website dedicated to American Made products.
I have purchased a name, buyamericansite.com
I will be listing any company that make any product in the USA.
It will be that simple. A company will pay a small amount to be listed on the site. The site will link people to the website of said company or person. No website, just give an email.

I would like to feature all of you for FREE. Any HT member with a business or company that makes a product in America will get a Free listing on my new site.

Any thought or advice will be appreciated.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

No advice, but want to say I think you've got something there


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Great idea, but I am curious how you plan to promote the site? How will you find the companies to list on the site and how to let people know that the site exists?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonderful idea, good luck with it. > Marc


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Great idea, but I am curious how you plan to promote the site? How will you find the companies to list on the site and how to let people know that the site exists?


This was a good start.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I will contact companies by either phone or email to see if they want to list.
As for people finding it, I will sign up with a search engine like you do when you sell any thing on the internet.

If you are interested in listing for free PM me with:
your business name
Website or email or any contact info you want
A short description of what you sell

You can give as much or as little info as you wish.
I will simply copy and paste so please proof read.

My biggest hurdle is the website building itself. Not my strong point.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Awesome idea, Steff!!!! It falls into the "why didn't I think of that?" category.

Go get 'em!!!! It really is a great idea!!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Great idea! Now this is the kinds of thing America needs. Folk looking after their own. Bringing the buying back to America!

:dance:


----------

